# Lowryder #2 grow..



## bella_d (Mar 27, 2007)

hello people... i'm pretty sure a lot of people will be doing the same this summer.. i'm thinking about growing some lowryder #2 hidden in amongst my tomato plants and runner beans (lol) and was wondering if anyone's got any hints/tips for this strain?

and are "they" attempting to get autoflowering genetics in more strains? now that would be good for us northern types with our short growing seasons!


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 27, 2007)

yea they have come minigun thats AK-47 and lowryder and they have some blueberry-lowryder ... pretty cool stuff


----------

